# powermatic 3520b or oneway 1640



## rkent (May 29, 2012)

Getting ready to purchase a new lathe.  Trying to decide on either the powermatic 3520b or the oneway 1640.  Seems like the powermatic offers more for the money.  Oneway appears to be the so called Cadillac.  Any feedback on the two?


----------



## mhbeauford (May 29, 2012)

rkent said:


> Getting ready to purchase a new lathe.  Trying to decide on either the powermatic 3520b or the oneway 1640.  Seems like the powermatic offers more for the money.  Oneway appears to be the so called Cadillac.  Any feedback on the two?



I have a 3520. Had it about 4+ yrs and love it! I have turned bowls the max swing 20" rough. Also pens, works well on both ends of the spectrum. When I purchased mine, I looked at the Oneway and decided to spend the difference on tools.


----------



## KenV (May 29, 2012)

I drive a Stubby - but have turned on both of those and they are good lathes.  Spent a week a Campbell Folk School driving one of thier 3520b's and have only good things to say about them.   

Both are excellent -- kind of like the Ford<>Chev discussions.

You will be correct in picking a winner with either one.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 29, 2012)

Here's a link to the same question asked a while back on the AAW forums. 


Oneway 1640 vs Powermatic 3520B - AAW Forums

If you've already tried both lathes, then you should know everything you need to know to make a decision for yourself.  What works best for others may not work best for you and makes reading other peoples opinions of limited value to you.  If you haven't tried both lathes, then you should find a way to do so before dropping a big wad of cash (unless it isn't a big wad of cash to you, in which case you should buy both).

Personally, I can't stand the sound the 1640 makes when the tube frame resonates.  But that's just me.

Ed


----------



## Wingdoctor (May 29, 2012)

I haven't used the Oneway, but I do have a 3520B Powermatic and it has done everything I have asked of it and did it very well. I turn spindles, bigger than pens, a lot of pens, and bowls of many sizes. I have never had a lathe problem and the electronic speed control through the phase converter is heaven. I think whichever lathe you choose you will have a quality product. I have Oneway chucks and they are top notch.


----------



## rkent (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## clapiana (May 31, 2012)

this is a very common question. the oneway has great reviews but I went with the mustard machine. the 3250b is an awesome bang for the buck  when i was looking every review I read said nothing comes close for what you pay and what you get. i agree in my eyes it is a  fantastic lathe which I am very happy with  it's big very heavy and spins wood so smooth you will smile ear to ear. toss  a log on it and goto town or a 7mm pen either will spin true.


----------



## ffloyd (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got back from the AAW Symposium in San Jose.  I spent three days going back and forth.  My interest in pens started me with the Oneway 1224.  It was more pricey than my Jet 1642.  After a couple of iterations of looking, I moved up to the Oneway 1640. The price jumped a whole bunch.  When I looked at shipping, the problem became bigger. I picked the Powermatic 3520.  Powermatic was on sale at the show. I added the Wheel package from Craft Supplies and the light package.  Delivered with liftgate service, it was still significantly less than the 1640.

Power wise, the two are comparable at 2hp.  I will save the $$$ and besides, the PM3520 mustard matches the other tools in the shop.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 14, 2012)

I've used both, and like both, both would serve anyone well.

Have you looked at the Robust Sweet 16? A 16" gap bed, remove the gap and you have 32".


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 14, 2012)

Either will serve you well.  I have turned on both and would be very happy with either one in my shop.  My personal choice would be the Powermatic, mainly because of the price difference.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 14, 2012)

Oneway.

Lin


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a 3520b and LOVE it! I know folks who have the Oneway and they feel the same. That makes it more of a personal choice, or possibly a finacial one (as was my case). As already stated, either one will serve you well.


----------

